# Charging query



## Rick57 (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone enlighten me as to what is going on with/between the leisure batteries and vehicle battery when hooked up in a N&B 69EL? 
No problems, but I am assuming the leisure batteries are charged first and then switches to the vehicle battery.

Bit confused as often read that this may not be providing a full charge (e.g. Road Pro mag.)? Should the interior control panel be switched on and I read somewhere that well over 24 hrs. is needed for charging.

Sorry for all the questions, but the manuals focus so much on the leisure battery, difficult to know how to best manage the veh. batt.

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Arto charger will charge the leisure batteries first, then the vehicle battery once the leisure batteries are fully charged. I'm not aware of it making any difference whether the panel is switched on or off (but of course the charger must be switched on).

Bear in mind that the leisure batteries may take a long time to charge (and indeed may never reach optimum voltage) unless they're in good condition and if they never reach full charge then the vehicle battery will never get charged at all.

24hrs would be a reasonable time to allow but it depends on the initial charge state and battery condition. You should be able to monitor a rise in the vehicle battery voltage after 48hrs, if not then you may have a problem.


----------

